
The Irrepressible Mencken (2006) - akakievich
http://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/the-irrepressible-mencken/
======
pmoriarty

      The average man does not want to be free.  He simply wants to be safe.
      
      -- H.L. Mencken

------
osxman
H. L. Mencken, was John Fante's first publisher (in 1932), There is a 20-Year
Correspondence between Fante and Mencken bundled in a Black Sparrow book:
[https://www.amazon.com/Fante-Mencken-Personal-
Correspondence...](https://www.amazon.com/Fante-Mencken-Personal-
Correspondence-1930-1952/dp/0876857667)

